# ISDN-Kabel lässt Internet lahmen



## daDom (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

seit geraumer Zeit ist das Internet meines Nachbarrecherns denkbar lahm.
Eine Seite zu öffnen dauert eine Ewigkeit(allein Google 30Sekunden, andere Seiten ~1-5Minuten).
Komischerweise funktioniert es auf meinem Hauptrechner, AMD XP 2200+ einwandfrei und 'schnell'.
Der andere Rechner ist schon was älter; Intel 3, 500Mhz mit WinXP...
Will man sich bei Web.de oder anderen Emaildiensten einloggen, bekommt nach Minuten die Meldung: "Seite nicht erreichbar".
Auch Downloads laufen maximal mit 1,86Kb/s  

Ich habe jetzt vermutet, dass es am ISDN-Kabel liegen könnte...
Jedoch: Wenn eine Faser defekt ist, funktioniert doch gar nichts mehr, oder?!
Woran könnte es sonst liegen, dass das so äusserst lahm läuft?

Fragende Grüße
Euer Dom


----------



## soyo (9. Januar 2007)

Bei Leuten die WinXP auf einen 500er laufen haben, kann ich mir vorstellen das der PC total "versäucht" ist.


----------



## daDom (9. Januar 2007)

Meinst Du Viren, Trojaner und Spyware?
Mh, die Idee ist nicht schlecht...

Ich denke, dann versuch ichs mal mit einigen Scannern  

Viele Dank Dir, soyo!


----------

